# Graco 795 Losing pressure



## Richie6478 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Graco 795 Ultra Max II. Just repacked the pump. The system builds pressure and the motor stops. I noticed on the LCD screen the pressure slowly starts to drop and then the motor kicks on and pump moves the pressure back up and stops again. This happens without the trigger being pulled. 

Any suggestions......bad seat, prime valve???


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Richie6478 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Graco 795 Ultra Max II. Just repacked the pump. The system builds pressure and the motor stops. I noticed on the LCD screen the pressure slowly starts to drop and then the motor kicks on and pump moves the pressure back up and stops again. This happens without the trigger being pulled.
> 
> Any suggestions......bad seat, prime valve???


Did you replace the packings? Maybe you didn't get the packing nut tight enough. I would probably check that first.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Just had one rebuilt myself and the packings went out I think because nut wasn't tight enough. To test the prime valve run pump on prime then flip switch to pressure if the water stops running out of prime tube it's not the prime valve.


----------



## Richie6478 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for your help.


----------

